# Discount Tire - Road Hazard Waranty



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

time for some new tires (ouch). Whatever, it is what it is. question though, i've always bought mine from Discount Tire, and bought with the road hazard warranty, but don't think i've ever used it that i can recall. What are ya'lls thoughts on NOT getting the road hazard? I always have my tires rotated at NTB because they do that with my oil change, and they have the best deal on diesel oil changes i've found. So tire rotation i don't worry about. 

i've done my research and discount has offered me the best deal on these tires beyond any place i've called, so set on where i'm buying them.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i'm in the same boat right now...

i've always gotton the warranty from them...on my last truck, i finally used it...cost me $35 to replace a $300 tire.

if yer gonna be doing any surf fishing, i would suggest you get the warranty, you never know.


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

I have used the road hazard once, if you don't get the road hazard you'll need it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

It's about $50 per tire or so, I bought it on my last set of Michelins just because they cost so dang much and I hunt in Sanderson where the rocks and thorns are rough on tires and might cause a blow out.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I get it on all of my tires as well. Have used it once. Seems like it paid for its self then.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Check with Walmart on pricing. When I bought tires for my wife's SUV they were cheaper than Discount. 
Ken


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

depends - you drive long distance on highways a lot? do you use your vehicle off road? I do both. So the road hazard warranty is a good one.
I Blew a tire on a hunting lease several years ago that was a Discount Tire with road hazard, took it in- got a new one - no problems. they didn't even ask if it was off-road or not.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i always buy from discount. even when i buy a new truck, i go get the certs put on them. its peace of mind for me. its just insurance. i had one truck with goodyears that i had to use it twice. it paid for itself. its a good investment imo if you drive a truck.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

if you dont get the full replacement, they come with a prorated road hazard warranty. meaning they measure how much tread you have left and discount the new tire. i used to work there


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Jasmillertime said:


> if you dont get the full replacement, they come with a prorated road hazard warranty. meaning they measure how much tread you have left and discount the new tire. i used to work there


i found out last week the original owner of my truck has this warranty...ain't saving too much, but even a little helps. :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd rather have it & not need it, than need it & not have it.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Get the road hazard warranty, get the tires there, get your oil changed there and get Michelin 10 ply,....:biggrin:


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I actually found my tires cheaper at Walmart. Discount price matched them and I got the warranty.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have road hazard on all my vehicles and boat trailers. Depending on the tire the prices of the warranty starts at 12 bucks. well worth it if you get a blow out or a nail in the side wall.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Used warranty twice. First time, doing a u-turn on a back road, ran over a bottle, that cut the tire on the wall. Tire already had over 30 thousand miles on it. Second time, picked up a nail on the shoulder of the tire, which made it unrepairable, so they replaced it. This time the tire was fairly new.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

ya...i think i'm going to do it... if i use it once, it pays for itself at $330/tire


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I quit buying it because I rarely used it. I think it's a waste of money unless you are putting your tires through hell. You still need to buy the lifetime balance though, imo.

Last time I bought a set, I printed out a quote from tirerack.com and Discount matched it plus $10/tire. They said the $10/tire was to compensate for what I would have paid in freight. It saved me about $100 on 4 ATs.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> ya...i think i'm going to do it... if i use it once, it pays for itself at $330/tire


Must be BFG AT's


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Must be BFG AT's


BFGs are $330 each now?!!! 

I bought Cooper Zeons last time. I think they are wearing better than the BFGs, but it took 3 attempts to balance them. Although it was most likely because of my rims rather than the tires.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> time for some new tires (ouch). Whatever, it is what it is. question though, i've always bought mine from Discount Tire, and bought with the road hazard warranty, but don't think i've ever used it that i can recall. What are ya'lls thoughts on NOT getting the road hazard? I always have my tires rotated at NTB because they do that with my oil change, and they have the best deal on diesel oil changes i've found. So tire rotation i don't worry about.
> 
> i've done my research and discount has offered me the best deal on these tires beyond any place i've called, so set on where i'm buying them.


I'd get the road hazard with the tires. I've had to use it several times.

the most recent set of tires I purchased came from NTB. That is the first time I purchased tires from them and it will definitely be the last time I ever purchase ANYTHING from them.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> ya...i think i'm going to do it... if i use it once, it pays for itself at $330/tire


BFG or Nitto??? :biggrin:

i'm getting the Nitto, but at 325/60/20 ouch!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

BFGs they are indeed! 275/65/20. just got off the phone with the guy at discount and with a little bit of "ouch, those are steep!" he dropped me down to $312/tire plus the road hazard, get my new shoes tomorrow!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> BFGs they are indeed! 275/65/20. just got off the phone with the guy at discount and with a little bit of "ouch, those are steep!" he dropped me down to $312/tire plus the road hazard, get my new shoes tomorrow!


sweet! congrats!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> I quit buying it because I rarely used it. I think it's a waste of money unless you are putting your tires through hell. *You still need to buy the lifetime balance* though, imo.
> 
> Last time I bought a set, I printed out a quote from tirerack.com and Discount matched it plus $10/tire. They said the $10/tire was to compensate for what I would have paid in freight. It saved me about $100 on 4 ATs.


if you bought the tires from discount the balancing is free for the life of the tire


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> BFGs are $330 each now?!!!


I got 67K miles out of the last set of BFG's I had on my truck. A new set of 285/70-17's w/ the road hazzard was $1400 & change. Best tires I have never ran & never had a mesquite thorn puncture a sidewall.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the first time you have a flat on,say the galveston causeway and have to drive a mile or two to get to a safe spot, it will pay for its self. i never get it, as all i run are 15in and 14in tires. heck, their so cheap, its not worth it to me.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I have had to use mine a couple of times one tire will pay for it.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> if you bought the tires from discount the balancing is free for the life of the tire


Rotations are free. They charge you for balancing them.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

is that from the store or the internet? its been a while since i worked there so that was new to me.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Jasmillertime said:


> is that from the store or the internet? its been a while since i worked there so that was new to me.


 Internet, but it's the same in the store.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks for the info.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have been buying my tires from Discount for many years. Peace of mind for my wife and daughter's vehicles. We have used the road hazard several times from blow outs to slow leaks. Their customer service is great, or at least it has been for us. NTB - YUCK. Dealt with them a time or two but never again.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

i drive over lots of sharp rock, sometimes with a heavy load and get blowouts on my BFG ATs when the tread is wore. I've got 5 new tires for free (but paid for extended warranty) from DT since I purchased the original tires with the warranty.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm about to buy 6 new shoes for my F-350 dually. Has anyone tried the new Nitto Crosstek HD's? Buying tires is always fun, you'd think they were made of gold.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> BFG or Nitto??? :biggrin:
> 
> i'm getting the Nitto, but at 325/60/20 ouch!


Look at the Toyo Open Country ATs. I ran those in 305/60/20 on my '08 Tundra. I am running the 295/70/20 Nitto TGs on this '11 Tundra and regret not going with the Toyos again.

They were 20 bucks more a tire, but handled much better on and off road than these Nittos do.

Big tires + Big Wheels = Big $$... but they look nice and the little extra ground clearance comes in handy. I usually print out an online quote from discount tire online, then bring it in for them to match.

As far as the warranties go, I wouldnt buy without them. I have used my warranties 3 times since I started driving.

What I like about it is that there is no hassle.... and you can go to any Discount location to get service/repair/replacement. Well worth it when you spend alot of time travelling. Once I tore up 2 Pathfinder tires and they had to replace with the closest tread pattern. Upgraded me to 2 warranty replacment BFG ATs and cut me a deal on the other 2 to match. Full set of 285/75/16s were $325.00.

Discount has always done me right and will get all my business because of it.

Free rotation, free flat repair and I get the lifetime balancing. Great company to do business with.


----------



## lamar44 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have beening buying tires from Discount for ever and have been happy with the service. But i fell for the NTB
tv adds and bought a set of tires from NTB . NEVER again
will I buy from NTB again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I used three at once- rxn over some sheetrock screws on the highway someone lost off a trailer in front of me...too late to swerve and got three tires that cost $280 a piece because the sidewalls were punctured n they wont plug or patch sidewalls...well worth it


-mac-


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I buy a lot of tires, I myself never buy the warranties. With all the warranties bought, you can just buy that tire when you have to. Then they pro rate the tire anyway, so its not full price.


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

I have always put my tires through hell. Been buying from discount for a while with no problems at all. I have always bought the road hazard for my truck tires but not the car. I have been buying the house brand which used to be the pathfinders, great tires for what they are, smooth on the highway and aggresive enough offroad even on my 2500 hd. They have never hesitated to replace one of their house brand tires, last time i needed a new set because of wear, i only needed to buy two because the others had been recently replaced, definately worth the money if you drive offroad lots. I have heard they are no longer offering pathfinders, anyone know what the new house brand is gonna be?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Look at the Toyo Open Country ATs. I ran those in 305/60/20 on my '08 Tundra. I am running the 295/70/20 Nitto TGs on this '11 Tundra and regret not going with the Toyos again.
> 
> They were 20 bucks more a tire, but handled much better on and off road than these Nittos do.
> 
> ...


oh, trust me, i've looked at them...only problem is, on the bigger rigs with the bigger tires in the Toyo, most people that i know that ran them got hurt in the MPG department while driving...

the tires i have now came with the truck Nitto TG's...not my #1 choice, but they have been pretty good so far...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I see that discount tire is still charging for tire disposal. Twice the kick back for them. 

If you are running Toyo's on an F250 or F350 and worried about mileage then sell the truck and go buy a prius. 

Always check A to Z tires or TireRack.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> I see that discount tire is still charging for tire disposal. Twice the kick back for them.
> 
> If you are running Toyo's on an F250 or F350 and worried about mileage then sell the truck and go buy a prius.
> 
> Always check A to Z tires or TireRack.


I checked both and they were higher than discount. I also called the store and they gave me $312/tire vs the $322/tire listed online. Is it the best deal...? maybe, best one i could find though and it's definitely convenient for me.

i was laughing to myself just now thinking about all of the calling around i did on these tires trying to find the best deal. At the end of the day, i saved $200 from the highest quote, and probably about $100 on average, so not really that big of a deal, and in the grand scheme of things (the life of the tires) that $100 isn't really chit! i think it's more principle to find the best deal out there, regardless of how much you save. Similar to driving around the parking lot at the grocery store to find a spot that's closest to the front. You drive around for a couple minutes looking for a good spot, when you could have parked 10 spots back immediately and walked an additionaly 8 seconds and been in the store much sooner. such is life!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

DSL_PWR said:


> I see that discount tire is still charging for tire disposal. Twice the kick back for them.
> 
> If you are running Toyo's on an F250 or F350 and worried about mileage then sell the truck and go buy a prius.
> 
> Always check A to Z tires or TireRack.


Aint worried at, just passing along what I heard. If I was worried about mpg, I would have bought a smart car.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

The one time I didn't get it, I had a chunk of concrete cut my sidewall. The other day, I had a piece of metal go into my sidewall. Cost me a little over $30 for new warranty, but the tire was free after 70,000 miles. It's like insurance. You usually pay for it and don't use it but it's nice to have if the need arises.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I didn't use to get the warranty but over 25 years I have had several non repairable sidewalls damaged from 3/8' bolts, sheet metal screws, rebar sticking out from a curb and FO on the freeway. I now carry it and have had two replacements on the last two sets.

If there is a puncture off to the side just a little they will not repair it.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I always get the free replacement , and have used it a couple of times. Free replacement of 3 tires. Two Maxxis trailer (3yrs old) and 1 Mitchlen 10 ply also 3 yrs old. Therefore I'm ahead of the game as far as cost goes


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

There is definitely two schools of thought from reading the posts. Personally, I do not purchase the road hazard protection. On my current set of BFGs, the road hazard from Discount Tire would have cost $250 and the tires ran $385 apiece. So, I would save only $135 if damaging one tire; therefore, my thought process was that I would need to use it twice to truly justify the cost.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Give Four Wheel Parts a shot if they are for truck tires..

a


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

1) Go to Discount and get the warranty
2) I'd go with the the 325/60-20 Nitto Terra Grapplers
3) Don't let them charge you a tire disposal. The last two sets 0f 325/60-20's went 60k miles or so and have them throw them in your bed. Drive to the nearest ******* tire shop and sell em for $100.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Last tires I bought, Costco with their warranty beat Discount without warranties. Not sure if the warranties are comparible


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the problem with Costco is lack of locations.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> the problem with Costco is lack of locations.


If you can get what you want at Four Wheel Parts, I think they have the best prices and best road hazard available..

Possibly same problem with 4WP..

a


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

got the new shoes today, 1,649 after tax and road hazard and all the other BS. The service there is awesome. Went to the store on 59 south, Matt helped me out (he's been there a long time, not the first time he has helped me). i guess i could have taken my old tires with me, didn't think about that, oh well...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> oh, trust me, i've looked at them...only problem is, on the bigger rigs with the bigger tires in the Toyo, most people that i know that ran them got hurt in the MPG department while driving...
> 
> the tires i have now came with the truck Nitto TG's...not my #1 choice, but they have been pretty good so far...


Exact opposite experience here. I got better gas mileage with my Toyos (not sure what they compare weight wise).

My Toyos were a tad wider and these Nittos are a tad taller. By tads, I mean 1/4" on each.

Road manners are where I see the biggest difference... The Toyos were more quiet and more comfortable (I expect to see about the same tread life out of each, about 45k).


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Usually if you tell them you want the road hazard, but don't want to pay what they are asking, they will work with you. I think I paid $5 / tire for mine.

Also, take your old tires and beg for some money back on them (if they have any tread). It won't be much, but $20/tire could mean free road hazard.

Keep it in mind. Congrats on the rubbers


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I run nothing but Michelin LTX MS on both of our vehicles. At $1300 a set, even from Discount, I always pay for the road hazard warranty. Have lost 3 tires over the course of 10 or more sets and Discount always made it right.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Last time I checked the "road hazard" warranty is only good for 3 years from time of purchase. Now if you drive a lot and will wear out the tire before 3 years, then that may be a good deal. If, however, you don't wear out tires in 3 years, it may not be a good deal.

It's all a "roll of the dice".


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

weimtrainer said:


> I run nothing but Michelin LTX MS on both of our vehicles. At $1300 a set, even from Discount, I always pay for the road hazard warranty. Have lost 3 tires over the course of 10 or more sets and Discount always made it right.


So you've paid at least $2,000 in road hazzard. How much are you still in the hole? Over 1k I assume. And this is at 10 sets, you said or more


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I just bought the second set of replacements Goodyear Eagles in 255 50 R20's for the Denali at $887.00 tax, title and license and I didn't have road hazard for the first set and don't need it now. Discount Tire has always have been great about checking the air and fixing leaks (not necessary for a long time with other car) etc., etc. Good luck, CF?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> So you've paid at least $2,000 in road hazzard. How much are you still in the hole? Over 1k I assume. And this is at 10 sets, you said or more


$50 a tire for road hazard?

I think you're mistaken on the price.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> $50 a tire for road hazard?
> 
> I think you're mistaken on the price.


Whats the normal price then.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I don't have time to find an invoice from the last time I bought tires at DTC, but I think around $25 for a $200 tire


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> I don't have time to find an invoice from the last time I bought tires at DTC, but I think around $25 for a $200 tire


$53/tire for the BFGs i bought yesterday...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Post up some pics POC.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> Post up some pics POC.


I'll have to snap some at lunch. And my truck is dirty, almost embarrassed to show her off... but with 3" rain at the ranch saturday and more expected, and headed down friday, i'm holding off on the wash! should be a good chance to put the new tires to work though! see how they handle 2000 pounds of corn in soupy south texas dirt!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> $53/tire for the BFGs i bought yesterday...


Thanks, I thought it was around $50 a tire. So WTrainer is in the hole at least 1k


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Thanks, I thought it was around $50 a tire. So WTrainer is in the hole at least 1k


But one well placed hazard in a fraction of a second changes that "hole".

Its all about peice of mind. Just like any other type of insurance.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> But one well placed hazard in a fraction of a second changes that "hole".
> 
> Its all about peice of mind. Just like any other type of insurance.


Thats expensive insurance for a pro rated tire anyway.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

ya, it is steep for tire insurance, but over the life of the tires i'll spend more money in water flushing the toilet after taking a dump, so in the grand scheme of things, it's not a big deal.


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I buy it for my tires every time I need to buy new tires. It costs me $38 for each of the tires. I have used it no less than 8 times to get tires that cost no less than $350. I get busted tires all the time at the Deer Lease. You never know what branch will tear your tire up. You also don't know when **** on the highway will mess up your tire. 

I may be accident prone, but because of that..I will always buy it.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Thats expensive insurance for a pro rated tire anyway.


So is all the money I have poured into my auto insurance for the last 14 years and have yet to use it.... 50 bucks over a 3 year period.... $1.38 a month for peice of mind....

I see it mentioned, but they have always done a brand new replacement for me at no charge... nothing pro-rated.


----------

